# curly cherry finishing



## INDY22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello all,
I am a not a new wood worker and came across some curly cherry. I would like to make a chest out of it, but need some help in finishing. I am not too much of a fan of shellac-mainly found it seals the wood too much for nice figure. Maybe I am doing something wrong, but have even cut it back to 1lb and still lose the figure. I know there are a lot of opinions out there, but I am looking for something simple to bring out the figure of cherry and need to add a little color. I know, some say it is just plain wrong to color chery, but want it to darken a little early on. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

A day of being in full sunlight will darken cherry a little bit. As far as extremely simple finishes go, you might go with a few coats of boiled linseed oil. It penetrates deep without building a film, it really brings out figure, and will darken anything slightly with a yellow tint. Once it cures you can always put on a clear top coat if you're concerned about protection.


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

Tung oil. 1/2lb cut of garnet shellac - padded on. Top coat as you please.


----------



## killerb (Nov 1, 2011)

This was done with lockwood dyes. Antique cherry. I sand to 150, I raise the grain first with water. Let it dry and sand again at 150. Add the dye. I mix it at 1 ounce to a quart of hot water. Let it dry and then put a coat of general finishes clear seal a cell. Let that dry and top coat with lacquer or other top coats.


----------



## INDY22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Bob,
Thanks-exactly what I am looking for. As far as Lockwood dyes-is that #911 Antique Natural Cherry? That is the only antique cherry that I can find. What is on your chest is beautiful and tooks a little more red than the natural cherry that I found. Thanks again!

Carl


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Solvent NC lacquer; no more, no less.


----------



## killerb (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes that is the one. The early american cherry is also very nice. A little darker. The cherry tone amber is nice if you want it a little lighter. Good luck and glad to help. bob


----------



## INDY22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Bob,
Did you use any wood conditioners before you started staining? Thanks!

Carl


----------



## killerb (Nov 1, 2011)

No, not for figured woods. You want the blotch. That is what goes into the figure. I use an ebony dye first to raise the grain. I dilute it alot. About 1/8 oz or less to a quart of hot water. This gets into the curl and gives it a little color. It works best on flame birch and tiger maple. Hope this helps. bob


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I just finished an almost quilted cherry bed and headboard. I darkened it with Potassium Dichromate and applied five coats of Liberon Finishing Oil. The photo doesn't give justice to the figure, but The Liberon really made it pop, but I think you can see the finish especially the one of the leg . I've used this combo on several pieces and love it.


----------

